# Big progress, finally



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

By tomorrow, the head should be in place on the engine. Pics to come later.

That is all.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> By tomorrow, the head should be in place on the engine. Pics to come later.
> 
> That is all.


I thought the head was in the engine a few weeks ago?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:banghead: :violent:

That reminds me that my car is getting very dirty, just from sitting in the garage.  I need to give it a bath, then dig into the engine bay and start cleaning off 17 years of crud.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

are you trying to say you take your time when providing a quality head job  

j/k  

:bigpimp:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> By tomorrow, the head should be in place on the engine. Pics to come later.
> 
> That is all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> are you trying to say you take your time when providing a quality head job
> 
> j/k
> 
> :bigpimp:


 Well, you know, there's no substitute for a good head job. Doesn't matter if you're talking cars or....haircuts.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

BTW, pics are about to be posted in a new thread in this forum. Give me two minutes.


----------

